# Equafleece



## debble (Aug 18, 2017)

Looking to purchase an Equafleece for Piglet and I'm being VERY indecisive on colour. Please share your pups in their equafleece's for inspo!! (any excuse for dog photos )


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

I love Equafleeces as they keep the undercarriage on my two clean and dry on wet mucky days.

Hilde has pink of course  and Hector has a red one and a black one.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Bungo in Mulbury:









And in Blaze orange:









My favourite is the orange.


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

I have the blue colours for Stan..one colbolt I think maybe just navy for the other. You have seen pictures of Stan running through the snow in an equafleece...

I have the pink or is it cerise for Cleo which she looks amazing in, because she's a white/,cream chi and wears a lilac harness.

Then Eevee has the mulberry one...and wears a 'raspberry' hurrta harness over. I love the combo...and I love the colour. My OH is less than complimentary on the equafleece front about Eevee's...he says in no certain terms that she looks like a turd...and does random jokes about not putting her in a poo bin by accident!

Look at @Animallover26 and how gorgeous Bungo looks in his mulberry equafleece. It's such a nice deep berry colour!

The queen of the equafleece's here is @McKenzie she has a vast array and pictures too!

Can I just add, the customer service is second to none too.

I agree wholeheartedly about how they keep dogs clean, dry and warm...wash really well too, and dry so quickly.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Mine have just about every colour, I love them because they fit so.well and keep their bellies warm.and dry. Make sure you get the dachshund style.


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

SusieRainbow said:


> Mine have just about every colour, I love them because they fit so.well and keep their bellies warm.and dry. Make sure you get the dachshund style.
> View attachment 330573
> View attachment 330574


Yay happy pictures...well one is just taking a bow obviously.

Your girls are very spoilt. I think with the equafleece's and their jumpers you made them, they must have a wardrobe every dog should be envious of...just as it should be!


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

They really love wearing them too. I put one on Tango the other day because she was a bit shivery and Reena came dashing over and tried to get her nose through the neck opening ! Reena does get quite hot in them though, she's much warmer blooded than Tango.


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Dangerous...... dangerous thread


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

Ohhhh, this is not going to help my feeling that Freddie needs a blue one to go with his collar :Bag


----------



## 3dogs2cats (Aug 15, 2012)

My girl had a forest green coat, my boy had a red one. Loved the colours but unfortunately they wreaked them within weeks of having them so they had to be thrown away.
The Equafleece coats that is not the dogs!!


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

BlueJay said:


> Dangerous...... dangerous thread


I love your gangs Star Trek fleeces


----------



## DaisyBluebell (Apr 14, 2017)

Ooooh think I'm off now to order that Mulberry one for Emma - OH will think I've gone mad as Emma is a 'hot dog' 'cause of the Bedlington undercoat fur but maybe it will snow this year then I have something ready for her (thats what I will tell him anyway


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

I think the forest green or the dark blue would look good on Piglet.


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

@MontyMaude Hilde looks beautiful in the pink !

Mine don't have Equafleece's .... poor neglected dogs :Jawdrop

can I just ask (sorry @debble for hijacking your thread) but what's the advantage to an Equafleece rather than a waterproof padded coat ?


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

MontyMaude said:


> I love your gangs Star Trek fleeces


I was waiting for the whole montage of fleeces and PJ's from @BlueJay


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

Westie Mum said:


> @MontyMaude Hilde looks beautiful in the pink !
> 
> Mine don't have Equafleece's .... poor neglected dogs :Jawdrop
> 
> can I just ask (sorry @debble for hijacking your thread) but what's the advantage to an Equafleece rather than a waterproof padded coat ?


For me it's that they are lighter than a padded coat, I have the tankies that cover their chests and bellies so it keeps the under carriage clean and dry, my two seem to feel more free to move than wearing a padded coat, plus I stick them in the washing machine on a quick wash when I get home from walking them and they dry overnight on an airer or 10 minutes in the tumbly and they are ready to go again


----------



## steveshanks (Feb 19, 2015)

Westie Mum said:


> what's the advantage to an Equafleece rather than a waterproof padded coat


 We have the one thats like a padded coat (belly is unprotected) and the extra benefits are quick drying and still warm when wet, the latter is amazing, Pip jumped in a deep lake in January (who know why, never ever done anything like that before) he went fully in, then popped up and swam to the edge (thank god, coz i was about to go in), we rushed him back to the car as fast as possible, took his coat off to towel him and found he was as warm as toast under the coat.


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

MontyMaude said:


> For me it's that they are lighter than a padded coat, I have the tankies that cover their chests and bellies so it keeps the under carriage clean and dry, my two seem to feel more free to move than wearing a padded coat, plus I stick them in the washing machine on a quick wash when I get home from walking them and they dry overnight on an airer or 10 minutes in the tumbly and they are ready to go again


Same here! It's amazing how dry your dogs stay even on a really wet or snowy day...my minibeasts get towered by daisies so keeping them clean and dry underneath is great ..and the quality is second to none too!


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

MontyMaude said:


> For me it's that they are lighter than a padded coat, I have the tankies that cover their chests and bellies so it keeps the under carriage clean and dry, my two seem to feel more free to move than wearing a padded coat, plus I stick them in the washing machine on a quick wash when I get home from walking them and they dry overnight on an airer or 10 minutes in the tumbly and they are ready to go again





steveshanks said:


> We have the one thats like a padded coat (belly is unprotected) and the extra benefits are quick drying and still warm when wet, the latter is amazing, Pip jumped in a deep lake in January (who know why, never ever done anything like that before) he went fully in, then popped up and swam to the edge (thank god, coz i was about to go in), we rushed him back to the car as fast as possible, took his coat off to towel him and found he was as warm as toast under the coat.





lullabydream said:


> Same here! It's amazing how dry your dogs stay even on a really wet or snowy day...my minibeasts get towered by daisies so keeping them clean and dry underneath is great ..and the quality is second to none too!


Thanks @MontyMaude @steveshanks @lullabydream will get the tape measure out later and order 3 !

I might get the coat type for Lucy as she won't tolerate jumpers (doesn't like having her legs moved about) but the Westie's don't mind anything. Might even keep Poppy a bit cleaner in the mud :Hilarious


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Westie Mum said:


> Thanks @MontyMaude @steveshanks @lullabydream will get the tape measure out later and order 3 !
> 
> I might get the coat type for Lucy as she won't tolerate jumpers (doesn't like having her legs moved about) but the Westie's don't mind anything. Might even keep Poppy a bit cleaner in the mud :Hilarious


Honestly I was mentioning to someone the other day, how I spent £40 plus to get Eevee and Cleo equafleece's..then spent £6 on a coat from a charity shop for myself....it is a very nice coat though. Definitely worth the money.

You can get zips put in...but the coats look good too..and customer service if you struggle for size is really good!

Can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## loganberry (Jul 14, 2012)

Toby has an equafleece tankie in teal


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

lullabydream said:


> Honestly I was mentioning to someone the other day, how I spent £40 plus to get Eevee and Cleo equafleece's..then spent £6 on a coat from a charity shop for myself....it is a very nice coat though. Definitely worth the money.
> 
> You can get zips put in...but the coats look good too..and customer service if you struggle for size is really good!
> 
> Can't wait to see pictures!


Dogs come first 

Well I can hardly begrudge the dogs a new coat each, Ive just spent over £200 on 2 new coats for myself - I have a terrible time finding coats with hoods that don't drown me so couldn't believe my luck to find two that fit! Last year I couldn't find a single one so spent the winter walking round in my very old coat that had definitely seen better days !

I even looked on eBay to see if I could find a used coat the same as I had but in better condition, with no luck


----------



## petventure (Oct 1, 2017)

These looks great


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

loganberry said:


> Toby has an equafleece tankie in teal


Very handsome .... I love Teal !


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Westie Mum said:


> Dogs come first
> 
> Well I can hardly begrudge the dogs a new coat each, Ive just spent over £200 on 2 new coats for myself - I have a terrible time finding coats with hoods that don't drown me so couldn't believe my luck to find two that fit! Last year I couldn't find a single one so spent the winter walking round in my very old coat that had definitely seen better days !
> 
> I even looked on eBay to see if I could find a used coat the same as I had but in better condition, with no luck


I struggle with coats I never find ones I like..hence the charity shop splurge!

Am sure you will think what's all the fuss when you get an equafleece.. after all they are just fleece jumpers but they are great!

I hope you are not disappointed!


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

Benji & Harley have the jumpers, I love them!


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

magpie said:


> Benji & Harley have the jumpers, I love them!


I love my Stan in his jumper!

Can I just add... Yes I know my Eevee is a bit odd but she refuses point blank to walk in the jumper. She doesn't like the front leg bits!

Might help people decide when choosing if they own an 'oddity' like Eevee!


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2017)

I’ve got most of the range! McKenzie has cobalt blue, hot pink, red and mulberry. Elliot has forest green. Plus I have the dove grey neck warmer. 

Depends on what the dog suits - forest green looks awesome on Elliot but I wouldn’t put it on Kenzie. The blue is lovely.


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2017)

lullabydream said:


> The queen of the equafleece's here is @McKenzie she has a vast array and pictures too!


Just saw this :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious

Photos will have to wait though, just getting ready for work!


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

McKenzie said:


> I've got most of the range! McKenzie has cobalt blue, hot pink, red and mulberry. Elliot has forest green. Plus I have the dove grey neck warmer.
> 
> Depends on what the dog suits - forest green looks awesome on Elliot but I wouldn't put it on Kenzie. The blue is lovely.


Am thinking hot pink for Poppy and cobalt blue for Oscar. Undecided on jumpers with legs or the tankies .... tankies probably easier to get on but the legs might keep Poppy cleaner ..... hmmmmmm

Plain old black coat type for Lucy, she looks silly in colours !


----------



## Sproglet (Aug 25, 2017)

Not equifleece, but couldn't resist this one for madam sproglet


----------



## debble (Aug 18, 2017)

Love all of these!! Has actually made my decision harder LOL. Liking the idea of green, mulberry, red... and strangely for me really like the orange. I usually stick to black.... what would everyone choose for piggy?!


----------



## debble (Aug 18, 2017)

Sproglet said:


> Not equifleece, but couldn't resist this one for madam sproglet
> View attachment 330613


Love!!  Need one with little piglets all over. Love winnie the pooh


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Westie Mum said:


> Am thinking hot pink for Poppy and cobalt blue for Oscar. Undecided on jumpers with legs or the tankies .... tankies probably easier to get on but the legs might keep Poppy cleaner ..... hmmmmmm
> 
> Plain old black coat type for Lucy, she looks silly in colours !


Hot pink will look amazing..I think that's what Cleo has, and she's white/cream chi! It's nice and bright anyway

Regardless what my OH thinks, Mulberry is nice on darker dogs..Eevee is Tri coloured chi....have been asked if she's a Doberman and Rottie puppy before!!! If you want subtle! Black is nice and sophisticated though ..just what an elegant older lady needs!


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Sproglet said:


> Not equifleece, but couldn't resist this one for madam sproglet
> View attachment 330613


You need to share...where is that from!


----------



## Sproglet (Aug 25, 2017)

lullabydream said:


> where is that from!


Ebay seller: https://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/muggy2003/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_ipg=&_from= Good prices and very well made.


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Sproglet said:


> Ebay seller: https://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/muggy2003/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_ipg=&_from= Good prices and very well made.


They are lovely!


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

debble said:


> Love all of these!! Has actually made my decision harder LOL. Liking the idea of green, mulberry, red... and strangely for me really like the orange. I usually stick to black.... what would everyone choose for piggy?!
> 
> View attachment 330612


I like mulberry, and orange, I think red might look good on him...but that's only because Maisie's colour is red and she's a fawn colour lurcher.. and people have commented on her red harness being nice on her. So similar colouring to Piglet!


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

lullabydream said:


> Hot pink will look amazing..I think that's what Cleo has, and she's white/cream chi! It's nice and bright anyway


Poppy isn't allowed to leave the house without being smothered in pink lol

Pink collar, pink harness, pink lead and pink car crate with pink mat :Shamefullyembarrased


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Arghhhh can't find my cloth tape measure anywhere and metal one isn't the easiest to measure with. Will have to buy a new one tomorrow .... cause someone in my house can't help helping themselves to things that they have no use for 

Using the metal tape measure Oscar's come up as a 22" slim :Wideyed

"_These fit all very slim dogs like Whippets, Lurchers, Greyhounds, Deerhounds and very slim Pointers"_

Yep deffo need to buy a new cloth tape measure :Hilarious he's never been classed as slim :Hilarious


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

Bo looking extremely unimpressed when I first bought the coat LOL.


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

Skip has three - Forest Green, Mulberry and Bright Orange.

The orange is awesome! It's so bright lol. He hasn't worn his new Mulberry yet but his green one is about three years old and still going strong.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Lilly has a onesie for warming up after cold wet walks in Blue









Ludo has a forest Green onesie but I can't find a picture of him in them at the moment.

Then they have a tankie each for cold/wet walks.
Ludo's is red and Lilly's is purple (although the colour doesn't really show up in photos)


----------



## Nataliee (Jul 25, 2011)

My little dogs have black equafleeces and the bright coloured ones to make it easier to spot them


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

I love the orange, they have on each, and Tango has a Hi vis yellow one as well.


----------



## tantrumbean (Aug 23, 2011)

Extra has a purple and a black tankie, Boggle, the Border Terrier, has a forest green jumper that I got second hand, but will get a blue tankie at some point. Poor Sprout will remain Equafleece-less till he's fully grown. Piglet would look great in green I think!


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2017)

I always go for the tankies.

Here's Kenzie's pink and Elliot's forest green. Will try to find photos of the other colours.


----------



## DaisyBluebell (Apr 14, 2017)

oh green for Piglet now I have seen Elliot in one.
Can anyone tell me if they are difficult to get on as Emma lurcher has long gangly legs & I'm not sure how she will take to putting a Tankie on. Is the Tankie the one that covers the tummy? Dont want one with legs in.


----------



## debble (Aug 18, 2017)

DaisyBluebell said:


> oh green for Piglet now I have seen Elliot in one.
> Can anyone tell me if they are difficult to get on as Emma lurcher has long gangly legs & I'm not sure how she will take to putting a Tankie on. Is the Tankie the one that covers the tummy? Dont want one with legs in.


I'm not sure, his brother has green!!! It is so lovely though. I believe i read on the site that you can get them with zips put in - for dogs with iffy joints. Tankie just just like a tank top - covers the tum and no sleeves


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2017)

DaisyBluebell said:


> oh green for Piglet now I have seen Elliot in one.
> Can anyone tell me if they are difficult to get on as Emma lurcher has long gangly legs & I'm not sure how she will take to putting a Tankie on. Is the Tankie the one that covers the tummy? Dont want one with legs in.


The tankie is what Elliot is wearing. It covers as much of the tummy as it can without covering his boy bits!

It's pretty easy to put on once you get the knack - over the head and then bend the legs to get them through.


----------



## tantrumbean (Aug 23, 2011)

T


DaisyBluebell said:


> oh green for Piglet now I have seen Elliot in one.
> Can anyone tell me if they are difficult to get on as Emma lurcher has long gangly legs & I'm not sure how she will take to putting a Tankie on. Is the Tankie the one that covers the tummy? Dont want one with legs in.


The tankies are really easy to get on and off as you don't have sleeves to fiddle with and the arm holes are bigger than on the jumpers. Still cover the belly exactly the same as the jumpers


----------



## tantrumbean (Aug 23, 2011)

debble said:


> I'm not sure, his brother has green!!! It is so lovely though. I believe i read on the site that you can get them with zips put in - for dogs with iffy joints. Tankie just just like a tank top - covers the tum and no sleeves


You won't need a zip on a tankie, honestly - they are really easy to get on and off


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Got a new tape measures today so sent the measurements off to Equafleece as all 3 confused the size generator 



Nataliee said:


> My little dogs have black equafleeces and the bright coloured ones to make it easier to spot them


You're 3 little ones look gorgeous! Are they in tankies or the coats ?


----------



## AmyRedd (Nov 9, 2015)

Ted is his equafleece which came today haha








Think he likes it!


----------



## DaisyBluebell (Apr 14, 2017)

Thanks everyone, so its a Slim Tankie, now what colour, do love that Mulberry but the Red on Emma's black n silver fur would look quite striking - decisions decisions........


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

AmyRedd said:


> Ted is his equafleece which came today haha
> View attachment 330700
> 
> Think he likes it!


Ted looks extremely 'lamby' today!


----------



## Nataliee (Jul 25, 2011)

Westie Mum said:


> Got a new tape measures today so sent the measurements off to Equafleece as all 3 confused the size generator
> 
> You're 3 little ones look gorgeous! Are they in tankies or the coats ?


They are in tankies  I'm not keen on stuff with sleeves


----------



## AmyRedd (Nov 9, 2015)

lullabydream said:


> Ted looks extremely 'lamby' today!


Well a small child did mistake him for a goat yesterday


----------



## debble (Aug 18, 2017)

Equafleece has been ordered... I went for boring black for his first one! Was very conflicted on sizing as 14 would fit snug but 16 leaves room to grow. Went with 16... pics to follow when it arrives! Hopefully today  Why am i this excited


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Emailed Equafleece yesterday evening for advice re sizing. They replied at 1am :Jawdrop


JRT - 18" Terrier Dog Coat

Westie boy - 18/20" Dog Tankie

Westie girl - 18/20" Dachsie Dog Jumper (no sleeves) - slimmer through the body.


Does that sound about right ? 

Thinking ill order Lucy the Polo Coat - as no buckle at the front which looking at the pictures of the normal coats, that would sit right where her harness goes! Be nice if she would wear a jumper but last time i put her house wollen jumper on her, that she used to love in the winter, she went to bite me (she is a miserable old bitch these days!) so dont fancy that nightmare every day as she is hard enough to get out the door for a walk nowadays as it is.

Have emailed them back as don’t know if I should order both 18” and 20” for Poppy & Oscar, see which ones fit best and then return the other or order one at a time.

Although knowing my luck I’d send the smaller one's back thinking they are too small and then the next size up would be too big so i'd have to re-order the smaller size ones again :Hilarious


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Colt in cobalt blue tankie and Arthur in purple - not sure they make that one anymore, it has back legs but not long ones like the body suit. It was a PITA though as his back legs kept coming out of it and difficult to put on.



Colt in cobalt blue coat



Arthur in black coat



I've got mulberry for Arthur now and green I think for Colt with zips along the back to make getting them on easier as they both have arthritic elbows.


----------



## AmyRedd (Nov 9, 2015)

Westie Mum said:


> Emailed Equafleece yesterday evening for advice re sizing. They replied at 1am :Jawdrop
> 
> JRT - 18" Terrier Dog Coat
> 
> ...


As far as I know there isn't a 18" and a 20" jumper it's just one size which is 18/20". That's the size I was advised for Ted but it was far too small so ended up with the 22" slim which is slightly too big but much better than his bum sticking out haha!

So if they're towards the 20" in length then I'd go up a size


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> Colt in cobalt blue tankie and Arthur in purple - not sure they make that one anymore, it has back legs but not long ones like the body suit. It was a PITA though as his back legs kept coming out of it and difficult to put on.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ohhh thanks for showing these as want to get Oscar the Colbalt Blue - colour looks amazing! Think it will match nicely in with his existing harness 



AmyRedd said:


> As far as I know there isn't a 18" and a 20" jumper it's just one size which is 18/20". That's the size I was advised for Ted but it was far too small so ended up with the 22" slim which is slightly too big but much better than his bum sticking out haha!
> 
> So if they're towards the 20" in length then I'd go up a size


Clearly i misunderstood their email reply this morning - i thought 18"/20" meant two sizes, seems its one size that fits both :Shamefullyembarrased

Oscar's front measurement to bum and around his chest are both 19" and Poppy's 18" so hopefully these will be the right fit, although Poppy isnt as skinny as a Dachsie but thats what they've recommended for her so will go with that and then if thats no good at least i can try Oscar's on her to see if standard is a better fit.

Going to order over the weekend, hopefully they'll dispatch Monday for 48 hour delivery, arriving Wednesday which is my day off


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Arghhhh OH seen this photo on Equafleece's websites and he wanted the ones with legs at the front










I said I didn't know if they would look too much in pink and blue so should just order the tankies. He said "get both" .... he's useless, I have little willpower as it is without him getting involved lol

Decision, decisions !

Although thinking about it, the standard jumper legs would longer than the dachsie jumper legs wouldn't they ? Meaning Poppy's jumper legs would be shorter than Oscar's .... do they give the leg lengths anywhere ?

@debble did yours arrive today !


----------



## debble (Aug 18, 2017)

The equafleece arrived! Quick delivery. I got 16" dachsie and it's a bit big on him but hoping he'll grow into it... haven't been out to test it yet but he did have a nap wearing it


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Very handsome !


----------



## Sproglet (Aug 25, 2017)

Aaaw. He looks very proud of himself


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Pigs in blankets


----------



## Luciferette (Oct 28, 2017)

debble said:


> Looking to purchase an Equafleece for Piglet and I'm being VERY indecisive on colour. Please share your pups in their equafleece's for inspo!! (any excuse for dog photos )


Here's my lovely, late Jack in his Equafleece work uniform!


----------



## Luciferette (Oct 28, 2017)

debble said:


> Looking to purchase an Equafleece for Piglet and I'm being VERY indecisive on colour. Please share your pups in their equafleece's for inspo!! (any excuse for dog photos )


Whoops Debbie, newbie error! Good job I didn't post something dodgy! So here's Jack - really, this time.


----------



## Tillystar (Jan 30, 2013)

Tilly in hers from last year but can't find it so only means thing I'll have to buy another


----------



## S.crane (Oct 19, 2015)

We have a red polo neck coat and teal jumper. I love both. Great for drizzly cold days, but I also use them after swimming and Flyball on cold days too.hes a weird shape but they fit really well.
They also work great for keeping his white belly feathers clean too.
















Edit just in case it's helpful . The coat is a 28" slim and the jumper is a 28" super slim.


----------



## Tillystar (Jan 30, 2013)

S.crane said:


> We have a red polo neck coat and turquoise jumper. I love both. Threat for drizzly cold days, but I also use them after swimming and Flyball on cold days too.
> View attachment 330963
> View attachment 330964


Omg he looks great in the turquoise jumper


----------



## S.crane (Oct 19, 2015)

Tillystar said:


> Omg he looks great in the turquoise jumper


Thankyou. It might be my favourite colour. And it keeps his white under carriage clean which makes it a firm favourite.


----------



## DaisyBluebell (Apr 14, 2017)

I think little Piggy is actually smiling in that last picture


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Did my order earlier. Went with what Equafleece said to order via email, so hoping they’ll fit properly! 

18” polo coat for Lucy - Black 

18”/20” tankie for Oscar - Cobalt blue 

18”/20” dachsie jumper for Poppy - Soft Fuchsia 

OH still wants me to order the jumpers with legs but think I’ll see how these fit and if the dogs like them before I spend another £75+ :Wideyed


----------



## debble (Aug 18, 2017)

@Westie Mum pics expected when they arrive!

I took piglet to the beach yesterday with his on and we got home and he wouldn't let me take it off. Spent the whole evening playing and snoozing in it until bedtime  Glad i got it when i did as yesterday we woke up to a frozen over car, 2.5C. Freezing cold... not quite ready for this weather :Wtf


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

debble said:


> @Westie Mum pics expected when they arrive!
> 
> I took piglet to the beach yesterday with his on and we got home and he wouldn't let me take it off. Spent the whole evening playing and snoozing in it until bedtime  Glad i got it when i did as yesterday we woke up to a frozen over car, 2.5C. Freezing cold... not quite ready for this weather :Wtf


I certainly will  Although im sure Poppy's isnt going to fit, shes only a smidge thinner than Oscar and not what i would call Dachsie shape but that what Equafleece recommended for her so that's what ive ordered. The plus point obviously with 3 dogs, is that she will have others to try on for size lol

Yep very cold here in the midlands yesterday too. First time OH had to scrap ice off his van yesterday morning.


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Sadly can find no pictures of mine as all those pictures are on my computer and I use either a phone or an iPad now. But we have had several over the years also we mainly used the hotter dog ones pretty sure they are the same but used to come in a little cheaper. Although I always liked the red and felt they suited my dog's I used to go with a bottle green more often than not they didn't show up the dirt so much if mine decided to roll


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Really tempted to get a tankie for Heidi, she has a coat but as a short coated Chi she really does feel the cold....

Question for boy dog owners though. Dont they get wee on the tummy section?? mine always seemed to when they wore coats!

I thought of Piglet the other day @debble ! Coming back from the cinema with a friend we saw a gorgeous SH red daxie pup that I just wanted to kidnap. 'aww, I want one!' I said.:Woot
Friend replied 'but you've got two already!'
:Shifty'Ive got two halves....its not the same!' I said.
:Hilarious


----------



## Spidei (Mar 10, 2014)

This thread is dangerous, so very very dangerous  Everyone looks so lovely in their equafleeces


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

catz4m8z said:


> Really tempted to get a tankie for Heidi, she has a coat but as a short coated Chi she really does feel the cold....
> 
> Question for boy dog owners though. Dont they get wee on the tummy section?? mine always seemed to when they wore coats!


Hector doesn't as it's cut and kind of gathered that it sits just in front of his winkie and doesn't get splash back or anything


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

MontyMaude said:


> Hector doesn't as it's cut and kind of gathered that it sits just in front of his winkie and doesn't get splash back or anything


We have no problem either. They are very well designed. Timber has had 4 - he outgrew 2 because he was a pup when we got them but the 2 he has had since being fully grown are washed all the time and still look like new.


----------



## AmyRedd (Nov 9, 2015)

catz4m8z said:


> Really tempted to get a tankie for Heidi, she has a coat but as a short coated Chi she really does feel the cold....
> 
> Question for boy dog owners though. Dont they get wee on the tummy section?? mine always seemed to when they wore coats!
> 
> ...


Ted does..... but he manages to get wee on every part of him somehow so it's not that surprising


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

I’m a bit worried about Oscar. His little will doesn’t hang down, it’s like a little button just stuck on his tummy :Shamefullyembarrased so if anyone’s going to pee up his own jumper, it will be him :Wideyed

Although, I did see Equafleece say on their FB page that fleece can be cut and doesn’t fray so may have to cut a bigger bit away to stop it catching on his little button if needs be.


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Have never had a problem with urine on my equafleece's with Stan...

Although after one walks use its covered in all sorts of dirt...I don't think I would actually notice. He's not one to keep clean on walks!


----------



## debble (Aug 18, 2017)

catz4m8z said:


> Really tempted to get a tankie for Heidi, she has a coat but as a short coated Chi she really does feel the cold....
> 
> Question for boy dog owners though. Dont they get wee on the tummy section?? mine always seemed to when they wore coats!
> 
> ...


 bless!! Piglet doesn't get on his fleece... but he's just teeny  as @Westie Mum says a little button.

Here's him at the beach in his fleece.... me cutting off the video short to chase the ball before we lost it LOL


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

debble said:


> bless!! Piglet doesn't get on his fleece... but he's just teeny  as @Westie Mum says a little button.
> 
> Here's him at the beach in his fleece.... me cutting off the video short to chase the ball before we lost it LOL


There's hope for Oscar then lol

Awww Piglet enjoying his ball. Cute vid


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Well postman’s been but no parcel. 

Bit disappointed as ordered Monday and paid the extra for tracked 24. Says it was packaged up yesterday morning but Royal Mail showing they are still waiting for it. 

If it arrives tomorrow it will be Saturday before I can collect it from sorting office


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Westie Mum said:


> Well postman's been but no parcel.
> 
> Bit disappointed as ordered Monday and paid the extra for tracked 24. Says it was packaged up yesterday morning but Royal Mail showing they are still waiting for it.
> 
> If it arrives tomorrow it will be Saturday before I can collect it from sorting office


That is so unfair!

I always thought that they were very quick delivery as just standard. So paying extra, it's a blooming joke when it does not arrive as planned.


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

lullabydream said:


> That is so unfair!
> 
> I always thought that they were very quick delivery as just standard. So paying extra, it's a blooming joke when it does not arrive as planned.


Yeah I'm a bit miffed tbh, esp as tracking still says Royal Mail haven't received it yet still, but guess it will show up tomorrow now. I'll be at work though so unless it comes before my son's first class at the gym tomorrow then they'll leave a card and I'll have to go Saturday to collect it from sorting office when OH is home to drive me there.


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2017)

I’ve just ordered two garments from equafleece for Elliot - the summer suit in mulberry and the tshirt suit in grey, in an attempt to cut down the ridiculous amount of cut dry grass and grass seeds currently getting embedded in his coat on the walk that the daycarer does with him. The price I pay for having a long haired dog and refusing to clip his coat off. The price he pays is getting dressed up like a dork!

Delivery was very reasonable (I’m in nz) plus I don’t have to pay VAT so very happy with that! I’m a loyal equafleece customer!


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

They arrived today while son was still here 

First up, grumpy draws Lucy who pretty much said "get lost, I don't need a new coat and don't expect a thank you either!"

Would love a jumper for her, as it would keep her warmer but no way would she let me put it on her (I tried with Poppy's lol)










Right now let me get out of here!


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Next up Oscar ..... his fits lovely, rides up slightly when he's moved around but think with his harness on it will be fine.

Pleased to report it ends on his tummy about an inch away from his "button" so hopefully no pee'ing up himself


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

And Poppy ....



















It's too snug round her neck/head  So going to send it back I think and get the same size as Oscar's we think his fits her better ? Although they are both very hairy at the moment, groomers next week!


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

And bonus picture because then we had a crazy few minutes of them rubbing themselves everywhere cause their jumpers smell too new lol


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

@Westie Mum shame about the fit...

They all look gorgeous though!


----------



## Tillystar (Jan 30, 2013)

Westie Mum said:


> And Poppy ....
> 
> View attachment 331589
> 
> ...


All look great, I agree Oscars size looks better on Poppy


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

lullabydream said:


> @Westie Mum shame about the fit...
> 
> They all look gorgeous though!


Thanks, I love the colours  OH still wants the ones with legs at the front. 



Tillystar said:


> All look great, I agree Oscars size looks better on Poppy


Thanks  I don't want to be pulling and tugging to get it on and off over her head so think it's best to swop it, plus she looks lumpy cause her skirts all squashed up lol


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

I think Oscar's looks a little small on him.


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

JoanneF said:


> I think Oscar's looks a little small on him.


It does on the second photo as he had been playing around so it had wriggled up a bit. Do you think it looks small on the first photo ?

Honestly don't mind sending both back and and swapping them if people think I should ?


----------



## AmyRedd (Nov 9, 2015)

Westie Mum said:


> It does on the second photo as he had been playing around so it had wriggled up a bit. Do you think it looks small on the first photo ?
> 
> Honestly don't mind sending both back and and swapping them if people think I should ?


It looks fine on the one where he's lying down and the first one. I think the next size up would be too big. The 18/20" was noticeably too small on Ted but the 22" is a little too big


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

Westie Mum said:


> It does on the second photo as he had been playing around so it had wriggled up a bit. Do you think it looks small on the first photo ?
> 
> Honestly don't mind sending both back and and swapping them if people think I should ?


 Hard to say but I do like to make sure the small of the back is well covered because I worry about achy bits there. You are seeing it for real so you will know!


----------



## 8tansox (Jan 29, 2010)

Here's Fidget in his, they are absolutely brilliant. It can be soaking on the outside but inside, dry as a bone. All of mine have them but Fidget is the only one I have photographs of wearing one, the others have them on in the car home after being out in the wet/rain etc.


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

AmyRedd said:


> It looks fine on the one where he's lying down and the first one. I think the next size up would be too big. The 18/20" was noticeably too small on Ted but the 22" is a little too big





JoanneF said:


> Hard to say but I do like to make sure the small of the back is well covered because I worry about achy bits there. You are seeing it for real so you will know!


Thanks both. I'm going to order Oscar's size for Poppy and then get the next size up for Oscar aswell and then send back whichever ones we don't keep, rather than send Oscar's back and then the next size up swamps him.

Edited to add: I've emailed Equafleece to ask them if I should go for the 22" for Oscar or whether the 22" slim might be better.


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

8tansox said:


> Here's Fidget in his, they are absolutely brilliant. It can be soaking on the outside but inside, dry as a bone. All of mine have them but Fidget is the only one I have photographs of wearing one, the others have them on in the car home after being out in the wet/rain etc.
> View attachment 331606
> 
> 
> View attachment 331607


That colour looks lovely on him !


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Equafleece said to try the 22" slim for Oscar as it would be the same body but just a bit longer. I've also order the 22" regular fit aswell (incase the slim is too slim!) and then the 18/20" regular for Poppy. 

They said it was ok to order/pay again so i can compare them in person and then send back the other ones afterwards.


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Paid the extra for 24hr and they came today 

18" dachsie cut










The new 18/20" standard










Just gives an extra little round her middle to tuck her skirt up out the way and the neck is much better on the standard one


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Oscar in the 18/20"










22" slim










22" standard fit










Thinking the 22" slim (middle one) is the best fit. A tad too long but I'm sure I can hook it up a bit once he's got his harness on and he's never walked without a harness anyway.

The underside is a bit closer to his little "button" so will see how that goes!


----------



## applecrumlin (Mar 8, 2015)

The new one is definitely better on Poppy, the slim fit looks a bit like a corset on her!


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

applecrumlin said:


> The new one is definitely better on Poppy, the slim fit looks a bit like a corset on her!


Neck is definitely less tight and was easier to get it off and on aswell


----------



## DaisyBluebell (Apr 14, 2017)

Is Poppy's one Red? Thinking of red for Emma.


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

DaisyBluebell said:


> Is Poppy's one Red? Thinking of red for Emma.


It's what I would call hot pink. Think Equafleece called it soft fuchsia.

It's a lot more vivid in real life, just bad evening lighting and my phone makes it look a different colour


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2017)

DaisyBluebell said:


> Is Poppy's one Red? Thinking of red for Emma.


This is the pink, and the red (sorry not a great photo)


----------



## DaisyBluebell (Apr 14, 2017)

Oh now I'm not sure, love them both, perhaps have to order both ;-)


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

DaisyBluebell said:


> Is Poppy's one Red? Thinking of red for Emma.


Here is my two Hilde is in the pink and Hector the red in daylight to show the difference, they are very bright and lovely.


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

MontyMaude said:


> Here is my two Hilde is in the pink and Hector the red in daylight to show the difference, they are very bright and lovely.
> 
> View attachment 331845


Not that Hilde isn't pretty, she is! .... but Hector is so beautiful ❤


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

Westie Mum said:


> Not that Hilde isn't pretty, she is! .... but Hector is so beautiful ❤


Hilde has what I like to call an 'interesting' face  she can look quite pretty at times and at others well hmmm, she's not called called Pig Weasel for nothing, but Hector is, as a biased momma incredibly pretty, he has the proper cute cute cute Sad Sam look about him, my niece is absolutely obsessed with him and will sit stroking his ears forever telling him how pretty he is.


----------



## Beth-and-co (Aug 23, 2017)

@debble you enabler!! Haha. I'm definitely going to get one for Lily when she's bigger. The tankie type one








For now, it's B&M for her to grow into!


----------



## Beth-and-co (Aug 23, 2017)

P.s ignore the fact the floor hasn’t been hoovered in above photo


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

MontyMaude said:


> Hilde has what I like to call an 'interesting' face  she can look quite pretty at times and at others well hmmm, she's not called called Pig Weasel for nothing, but Hector is, as a biased momma incredibly pretty, he has the proper cute cute cute Sad Sam look about him, my niece is absolutely obsessed with him and will sit stroking his ears forever telling him how pretty he is.


I know you've said before, but I can't remember. Do they come from the same parents, different litters ?

Everyone always by-passes Poppy to get to Oscar. The sad needy looks seems to work lol


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Equafleeces tested out today .... can see the colours better outside. Not the best photos as they don't stay still long, far too much to explore at the meadows today!


----------



## Tillystar (Jan 30, 2013)

Look fab and with matching harness too


----------



## DaisyBluebell (Apr 14, 2017)

Oh no ! I love the pink but cant see OH walking a dog in pink (his words more or less not mine) so decided it had to be red BUT now I've seen the blue (actually my fav colour) decisions decisions .......
Beautiful pictures by the way


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

DaisyBluebell said:


> Oh no ! I love the pink but cant see OH walking a dog in pink (his words more or less not mine) so decided it had to be red BUT now I've seen the blue (actually my fav colour) decisions decisions .......
> Beautiful pictures by the way


The pink is very pink lol

OH doesn't mind, our car crates are pink and blue aswell 

What does annoy him is when people ask if Oscar is a girl aswell. I know I joke about Oscar's 'button' .... but seriously, he's head to paw in blue, he's a boy :Banghead


----------



## DaisyBluebell (Apr 14, 2017)

Think it has to be red as the blue would not show up so much on Emma's black & silver fur & the red would look very striking on her


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

DaisyBluebell said:


> Think it has to be red as the blue would not show up so much on Emma's black & silver fur & the red would look very striking on her


I just went back to the other thread to see a photo. Yes, I think she would look stunning in the red as she's dark


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

Westie Mum said:


> I know you've said before, but I can't remember. Do they come from the same parents, different litters ?
> 
> Everyone always by-passes Poppy to get to Oscar. The sad needy looks seems to work lol


Same Dad but Mothers were litter mates so they are half brother and sister plus cousins I think, it's all very Jeremy Kyle 



Westie Mum said:


> The pink is very pink lol
> 
> OH doesn't mind, our car crates are pink and blue aswell
> 
> What does annoy him is when people ask if Oscar is a girl aswell. I know I joke about Oscar's 'button' .... but seriously, he's head to paw in blue, he's a boy :Banghead


I am the same with my two, Hilde is pink, pink collar, harness and lead, she often has a fabric flower adorning either her collar or harness and Hector is usually in black or red, he is currently sporting black skull and cross bones lead and collar, black harness and red or black fleece when he wears it and people will still call him a girl :Banghead


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

MontyMaude said:


> Same Dad but Mothers were litter mates so they are half brother and sister plus cousins I think, it's all very Jeremy Kyle
> 
> I am the same with my two, Hilde is pink, pink collar, harness and lead, she often has a fabric flower adorning either her collar or harness and Hector is usually in black or red, he is currently sporting black skull and cross bones lead and collar, black harness and red or black fleece when he wears it and people will still call him a girl :Banghead


Lol @ Jeremy Kyle !

See, OH always wanted Oscar in red tartan but I wouldn't let him cause he would look even more like a girl then! I'd say to pimp Hector up in blue, but doesn't seem to help us 

the first time someone asked if Oscar was a girl aswell (they were wearing brand new blue and pink puppy coats) OH said yes they were both girls but we could only afford the one pink coat  even then, the people asking never batted an eyelid :Banghead


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

Westie Mum said:


> Lol @ Jeremy Kyle !
> 
> See, OH always wanted Oscar in red tartan but I wouldn't let him cause he would look even more like a girl then! I'd say to pimp Hector up in blue, but doesn't seem to help us
> 
> the first time someone asked if Oscar was a girl aswell (they were wearing brand new blue and pink puppy coats) OH said yes they were both girls but we could only afford the one pink coat  even then, the people asking never batted an eyelid :Banghead


I have even had someone rubbing Hector's belly with his small but obvious boy nubbin on full show whilst telling him isn't he a beautiful girl :Banghead and I've had someone remark that Hector is an odd name for a girl :Wideyed, I gave up trying to explain and just nod and smile now, nod and smile and walk away muttering under my breath :Hilarious


----------



## Tillystar (Jan 30, 2013)

@Westie Mum could you let me know Oscar's measurements if you have then I'm getting Tilly a new one n her measurements have come up with 22" Slim previous one was 18" Pug (Ssh her measurements are slightly bigger than last year oops) but leg holes n the last one were massive and she managed on a couple of occasions get her leg out.


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Tillystar said:


> @Westie Mum could you let me know Oscar's measurements if you have then I'm getting Tilly a new one n her measurements have come up with 22" Slim previous one was 18" Pug (Ssh her measurements are slightly bigger than last year oops) but leg holes n the last one were massive and she managed on a couple of occasions get her leg out.


@Tillystar

Oscar's measurements are .....

A 20 
B 13 
C 20 
D 16 
E 16

The 18/20 tankie was a tad too small in the length but the 22" slim is the same body width but just a bit longer.


----------



## Tillystar (Jan 30, 2013)

Westie Mum said:


> @Tillystar
> 
> Oscar's measurements are .....
> 
> ...


Aww he's more or less same as Tilly bare C & D is another inch for Tilly 
Thanks


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Tillystar said:


> Aww he's more or less same as Tilly bare C & D is another inch for Tilly
> Thanks


The 22 slim might be good then ..... and I reordered 3 to check the sizing, sent the ones back I didn't need and got a refund the following day so can't fault them for how good they were.


----------

